# Work Hazards



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

There are many! I was walking down some stairs today into a dark basement in a house that had a fire, and didn't see a broken step. Feet came out from under me and I caught the point on the stringer right at the base of my back. Feels wonderful!


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice collection of robbers you have there! Working in farming country like I did you soon learn to plug every hole. Even the threaded holes in the back of boxes that are not used. I've opened meter sockets that were completely full of mud. I've worked on starters where the dobbers were mechanically interfering with the operation of the starter. A lot of that dirt is corrosive.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> There are many! I was walking down some stairs today into a dark basement in a house that had a fire, and didn't see a broken step. Feet came out from under me and I caught the point on the stringer right at the base of my back. Feels wonderful!


Hope you feel better soon, that sucks and normally hurts worse before it gets better.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lightman said:


> Nice collection of robbers you have there! Working in farming country like I did you soon learn to plug every hole. Even the threaded holes in the back of boxes that are not used. I've opened meter sockets that were completely full of mud. I've worked on starters where the dobbers were mechanically interfering with the operation of the starter. A lot of that dirt is corrosive.


Yup had that issue before as well as ants in contacts.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Have you ever opened the mud? You will find spiders that are alive but paralyzed, waiting to become breakfast for the newborns


----------



## specgrade (Oct 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Have you ever opened the mud? You will find spiders that are alive but paralyzed, waiting to become breakfast for the newborns


Chewy.....


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> There are many! I was walking down some stairs today into a dark basement in a house that had a fire, and didn't see a broken step. Feet came out from under me and I caught the point on the stringer right at the base of my back. Feels wonderful!


try a few of these commando>>










~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Went to a cell site to check loss of power, nice day calm day and utility failed, generator did not start. Checking the generator I stepped on a yellow jacket hive. quite a few of the buggers went up my pant legs.

I was dancing like a mad man stripping my Levis off when I saw girls in the next farm riding horses just staring at me.

Oh well........:blink:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

brian john said:


> Went to a cell site to check loss of power, nice day calm day and utility failed, generator did not start. Checking the generator I stepped on a yellow jacket hive. quite a few of the buggers went up my pant legs.
> 
> I was dancing like a mad man stripping my Levis off when I saw girls in the next farm riding horses just staring at me.
> 
> Oh well........:blink:


I learned a good lesson last summer. There was a hornet nest/hole near where I burn yard waste. I saw them coming in and out of the hole and I decided to get a shovel full of dirt, cover up their hole real quick, before they could get to me.
Bad move. The ones in the hole remained in the hole, but the ones outside the hole came after me. I was stung several times. Very painful stings.
I should have waited until dark when they would all be in the hole.
Live and learn.

I did buy a couple cans of 20 foot wasp/hornet spray.
Anyone know how well that would work with underground hornets?
I know it works great for hanging wasp nests.
Plus you can stand way back.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> . Very painful stings.
> I should have waited until dark when they would all be in the hole.
> Live and learn.
> 
> .


The pain is like a burning, stinging, slapped in the face all at one time pain.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> I learned a good lesson last summer. There was a hornet nest/hole near where I burn yard waste. I saw them coming in and out of the hole and I decided to get a shovel full of dirt, cover up their hole real quick, before they could get to me.
> Bad move. The ones in the hole remained in the hole, but the ones outside the hole came after me. I was stung several times. Very painful stings.
> I should have waited until dark when they would all be in the hole.
> Live and learn.
> ...


Look up wasp freeze. I can vouch for it, it's amazing. The bugs literally freeze on contact, they won't even have time to let go of the nest.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I got stung in the back of the head by a wasp this summer. Twice. My God that was awful


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> There are many! I was walking down some stairs today into a dark basement in a house that had a fire, and didn't see a broken step. Feet came out from under me and I caught the point on the stringer right at the base of my back. Feels wonderful!


I was going down a basement stairs yesterday and slipped from snow on my boots. I laid on the floor for about 30 seconds trying to shake the cobwebs out. Worked for another hour then had to go home. Wrenched my shoulder, smashed both elbows, bruised a rib and really messed up my hip. I thought it was broke. It was swelled out about 3 inches. Laid in my recliner all night. Figured we see about going to the ER in the morning. But it felt better and I can walk on it now. I'm icing it and taking acetaminophen and ibuprofen. Worst fall I've ever had. I feel like I've been in a car wreck.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Glad you seem ok bs, that could've been really bad. Clients son did that and ended up getting a brain bleed size of a golf ball.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Majewski said:


> Glad you seem ok bs, that could've been really bad. Clients son did that and ended up getting a brain bleed size of a golf ball.


I'd take a picture, but you'd have to look at my ass I would fit in at a Vikings game, same color and the bruise is the size of a football.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

backstay said:


> Majewski said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you seem ok bs, that could've been really bad. Clients son did that and ended up getting a brain bleed size of a golf ball.
> ...


I am rocking a black and blue tramp stamp now, man. Not hot, at all, and the ladies dont love it.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Going_Commando said:
> 
> 
> > There are many! I was walking down some stairs today into a dark basement in a house that had a fire, and didn't see a broken step. Feet came out from under me and I caught the point on the stringer right at the base of my back. Feels wonderful!
> ...


Never been a tanqueray man. I have a bottle of Plymouth, but the cheapo J&B scotch did the trick. Sometimes whiskey is all that works.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> I am rocking a black and blue tramp stamp now, man. Not hot, at all, and the ladies dont love it.


Yeah, know the feeling!


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I did buy a couple cans of 20 foot wasp/hornet spray.
> Anyone know how well that would work with underground hornets?
> I know it works great for hanging wasp nests.
> Plus you can stand way back.


John, Take two of the large cans and spray at the hole at the same time until gone. Have a back up can for stragglers. I did this once and it worked well. If the spray didn't kill them they drowned. They also didn't come back with the ground saturated.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have a lot of run ins with these little bastards. 

If you wear long sleeves and gloves all that's exposed is your head. You can get a mosquito net that goes over your hardhat at a sporting goods store and tuck it in your collar. Then you're more or less invincible. 

For those ground nests, you can pour some boric acid powder on there and it will get them all, nothing toxic. It doesn't kill them immediately but they'll all be dead soon. It's sold as roach killer or ant killer but it kills most bugs, it's real cheap, you can even get it at the dollar store. 

If you wear long sleeves and gloves and a hoodie with the string tight, all that's exposed is your head. You can get a mosquito net that goes over your hardhat at a sporting goods store and tuck it in your collar. Then you're more or less invincible.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

brian john said:


> The pain is like a burning, stinging, slapped in the face all at one time pain.


And having multiple stings makes it even worse. Those stings hurt for days after.



backstay said:


> I was going down a basement stairs yesterday and slipped from snow on my boots. I laid on the floor for about 30 seconds trying to shake the cobwebs out. Worked for another hour then had to go home. Wrenched my shoulder, smashed both elbows, bruised a rib and really messed up my hip. I thought it was broke. It was swelled out about 3 inches. Laid in my recliner all night. Figured we see about going to the ER in the morning. But it felt better and I can walk on it now. I'm icing it and taking acetaminophen and ibuprofen. Worst fall I've ever had. I feel like I've been in a car wreck.


Sorry to hear that Jeff.
My basement steps are steep and narrow. I walk down sideways because it hurts my knee to go down stairs.
I could not imagine falling all the way down to the landing from the top or anywhere near the top.
Hope all is well?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> And having multiple stings makes it even worse. Those stings hurt for days after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks John! I was also going down sideways too, landed on...well everything, mostly the left hip. It's ugly purple now, and stiff. 

I got nailed by a mud wasp doing a little work for a relative in Texas. They were very aggressive.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

One of my work hazards is sharing logging roads with big trucks. Meeting one of these in the curves on a narrow road will raise your pucker factor.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Ran into this guy 2 days ago. Thought he got lit up but after removal it appeared he just got stuck in that spot and his reverse was broke.

Typically it's Black Widows or Brown Recluse we need to watch out for.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Toasted:


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Glock23gp said:


> Ran into this guy 2 days ago. Thought he got lit up but after removal it appeared he just got stuck in that spot and his reverse was broke.
> 
> Typically it's Black Widows or Brown Recluse we need to watch out for.


The mouse was offended by the combo neutral/gnd bus and the sheathed
NMD inside the panel. And what's with the unsheathed wires running next
to his head?
P&L


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Mech has the best picture collection of all time.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Mech has the best picture collection of all time.


Yep, sure does!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> Yep, sure does!!


I can't even share the good stuff.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Hazards of collecting beer money


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

PlugsAndLights said:


> The mouse was offended by the combo neutral/gnd bus and the sheathed
> NMD inside the panel. And what's with the unsheathed wires running next
> to his head?
> P&L


Those were the new wires I brought to the panel but ran out of time that day so the next day i landed them in the panel.

And the sheathed nmb in the panel is a reoccurring phenomenon here lately as I have been seeing it a lot.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Runaway spool


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

OOPS!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ants any one?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I keep a spray bottle of dawn liquid water for de-energized stuff, kills all sorts of stuff.

For energized equipment a high dielectric can of wasp spray.

Problem with most bug sprays is it will corrode a panel.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Look like a non poisonous wolf spider.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Look like a non poisonous wolf spider.


There are those it would scare to death!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Something like that could easily cause me to fall off a ladder and break my leg. "Yea, boss? Yea I'm in the hospital, a spider broke my leg..."


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Something like that could easily cause me to fall off a ladder and break my leg. "Yea, boss? Yea I'm in the hospital, a spider broke my leg..."


All joking aside, I saw a guy flip out in a basement when a couple cave crickets jumped on him when he handed me the panel cover. He ran into a steel staircase. Knocked himself out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Aussie style hazard


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Aussie style hazard


LOL, even the head of a frog looks like a snake, but that's a snake
albeit a small snake


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> LOL, even the head of a frog looks like a snake, but that's a snake
> albeit a small snake


Coral snakes are pretty small but very deadly, it isn't the size but the venom in it that hurts.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Coral snakes are pretty small but very deadly, it isn't the size but the venom in it that hurts.


What is the little gingle your supposed to sing when you see a red/black/yellow one climbing up your leg?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> What is the little gingle your supposed to sing when you see a red/black/yellow one climbing up your leg?


You mean: Red touches black, safe for Jack. Red touches yellow, kills a fellow?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


electrical pied piper


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> electrical pied piper


Apparently so, but truth is they like the heat.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Aussie style hazard


Gives "snaking wire" a whole nother meaning!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah boy, climb that tower to change a bulb!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Great, thanks a lot. I'll never take a nice relaxing dump again.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Great, thanks a lot. I'll never take a nice relaxing dump again.


You should read the news stories about the houses infested with snakes that have been in the news lately. Make your skin crawl.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah boy, climb that tower to change a bulb!


Scotch; Some lucky guy has already cleaned off the microwave dish !


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

brian john said:


> Went to a cell site to check loss of power, nice day calm day and utility failed, generator did not start. Checking the generator I stepped on a yellow jacket hive. quite a few of the buggers went up my pant legs.
> 
> I was dancing like a mad man stripping my Levis off when I saw girls in the next farm riding horses just staring at me.
> 
> Oh well........:blink:


Going to Cellular sites in the mountains I found CO2 extinguishers wonderful for clearing a path into the buildings and back to the truck


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You should read the news stories about the houses infested with snakes that have been in the news lately. Make your skin crawl.


It was on the news here - someone found snakes in their toilet, crawlspace, something like 26 of them. Forgot where it happened, one of those godforsaken flyover areas.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

scotch said:


> Scotch; Some lucky guy has already cleaned off the microwave dish !


Better him than me!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> It was on the news here - someone found snakes in their toilet, crawlspace, something like 26 of them. Forgot where it happened, one of those godforsaken flyover areas.


There was a house in Texas with rattlers and another house in Utah I think that was infested.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Girlfriend and I was at the lake house, I told her to check the toilets for snakes before she sat down because they could come up thru the septic system. She said snakes did not bother her.

She went to use the toilet and I hear a blood curdling scream...seems like a tree frog the size of a walnut made its way down the vent pipe and into the toilet.

Snakes=ok, tree frogs=no Bueno!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> There was a house in Texas with rattlers and another house in Utah I think that was infested.


Yup that's the one. And the funny and amazing thing is, they show the exterminators just picking them up with their hands, as if they were kittens. And I'm here watching this, squirming as if you dropped a mouse down a schoolgirl's shirt.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Girlfriend and I was at the lake house, I told her to check the toilets for snakes before she sat down because they could come up thru the septic system. She said snakes did not bother her.
> 
> She went to use the toilet and I hear a blood curdling scream...seems like a tree frog the size of a walnut made its way down the vent pipe and into the toilet.
> 
> Snakes=ok, tree frogs=no Bueno!


If ANYTHING ever touched my ass whilst relieving myself, I'd lay down so much crap it would smother whatever it was. That plus your girlfriend's blood curdling scream.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> If ANYTHING ever touched my ass whilst relieving myself, I'd lay down so much crap it would smother whatever it was. That plus your girlfriend's blood curdling scream.


That was funny!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That lizard is exceptionally well camouflaged!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> That lizard is exceptionally well camouflaged!


Baby gator!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Toasted


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Sorry but that's just gonna have to stay broken.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Sorry but that's just gonna have to stay broken.


It's not poisonous! What's a little nip to a big NYC tough guy? A country boy would fix the problem and gain a new pet to boot!

Good thing we aren't friends that hang out, I'd bring you a new pet when you least expect it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Not the sharpest knife in the drawer


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A Darwin award may go to:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's not poisonous! What's a little nip to a big NYC tough guy? A country boy would fix the problem and gain a new pet to boot!
> 
> Good thing we aren't friends that hang out, I'd bring you a new pet when you least expect it.


When you're from snake country, grew up there, I suppose you learn what snakes are harmless and which aren't. So I'm disadvantaged. I have to assume everything is an anaconda, rattler, or python.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Yikes, just where is Limbo?

Too many weird pictures for an EC..you must be an inspector in hell.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> When you're from snake country, grew up there, I suppose you learn what snakes are harmless and which aren't. So I'm disadvantaged. I have to assume everything is an anaconda, rattler, or python.


Rattler, water moccasin, copper head, cottonmouth = poison.

Anaconda, python just bite hard.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Green mamba, snake level:badass


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Snakes can be bad but the ones you find on roofs can be....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Shocking


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Roach incubator level extreme:


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I didn't realize so many of you guys brought your pets to work. Seems dangerous to keep them in panels.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I didn't realize so many of you guys brought your pets to work. Seems dangerous to keep them in panels.


Better to keep them at work than bring them home to the wives!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

*Ultimate hazards*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

Those snake pictures bring back memories! One of my main gigs was a fish farm. Lots of snakes and dirt dobbers. Lots and lots. One day I walked up to a well box and opened up the door and felt something bump my arm, a pretty heavy bump. I looked just in time to see a black stubby tail go down through a rusty hole in the bottom of the box. I looked at my arm and saw two fang marks about 3/8 inch apart. I'm thinking "oh crap" I don't have the time to go to the doctor! I walked over to the van and sat down in the side door for a few minutes to calm down. After a few minutes I got to thinking "this is suppose to burn and start swelling". I guess I didn't get injected. The bite area swelled up and was sore and each fang mark swelled up like a mosquito bite. Critters sure love electric boxes!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lightman said:


> Those snake pictures bring back memories! One of my main gigs was a fish farm. Lots of snakes and dirt dobbers. Lots and lots. One day I walked up to a well box and opened up the door and felt something bump my arm, a pretty heavy bump. I looked just in time to see a black stubby tail go down through a rusty hole in the bottom of the box. I looked at my arm and saw two fang marks about 3/8 inch apart. I'm thinking "oh crap" I don't have the time to go to the doctor! I walked over to the van and sat down in the side door for a few minutes to calm down. After a few minutes I got to thinking "this is suppose to burn and start swelling". I guess I didn't get injected. The bite area swelled up and was sore and each fang mark swelled up like a mosquito bite. Critters sure love electric boxes!


They sure do love em and I don't care if it's roaches, wasps, or reptiles. 

On my first trip to visit cousins in Arizona many years ago I learned to first rap hard on anything you are going to lift or open.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Tornado trouble:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Tornado trouble:


I suppose utilities have spare tower kits in a warehouse somewhere?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Trench invaders


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bad day?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Constricted space, surely.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Bad day?


Been there.... Went to work for an outfit that was doing a high school. First day on the job they send me out to pull wiring in conduit installed about a month earlier. 

I go to install it and we can't even get a tape through it. Grab the vacuum and its a no go.

They end up pulling out the rock and discover about 900 degrees of bends... and all this passed every inspection, by both the city and the EC's band of merry men.

Needless to say, it was a fun job!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Been there.... Went to work for an outfit that was doing a high school. First day on the job they send me out to pull wiring in conduit installed about a month earlier.
> 
> I go to install it and we can't even get a tape through it. Grab the vacuum and its a no go.
> 
> ...


Great way to herniate a disc!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Poor guy committed suicide, lady problems maybe


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Streetlighter97 (Mar 8, 2017)

What are those?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Feeling like changing out this fan?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Feeling like changing out this fan?


Maybe with the dive gear on and a full tank of air.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> Maybe with the dive gear on and a full tank of air.


I appreciate the way you think! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Feeling like changing out this fan?


HAZMAT V level gear -- worn by a sub-contractor.

The blades look like they've been flocked -- Xmas tree style.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> HAZMAT V level gear -- worn by a sub-contractor.
> 
> The blades look like they've been flocked -- Xmas tree style.


While this is really bad a 5' high crawlspace with a spraying hotwater line that has been leaking for God knows how long will grow enough mushrooms and fungus to just about fill a septic tank cleaning truck.

The call was the electric bill was getting higher and higher. When the only breaker drawing any amperage was marked 'hot water heater'. 

The hunt was on for the tank, which the new building owner had no clue about.
Found it once I located the crawlspace entrance under the sand (beach house).

It looked like the deepest darkest jungle in there. Turned off the breaker, disconnected the wires and closed up the panel. Told the owner to call us when the slime and mushrooms were gone.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bee smart...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a few bees


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Fried rat anyone???


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fried rat anyone???


you guys are so lucky...we don't get krispy fried critters in our panels in canada !can you order fries with it ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

John Valdes said:


> And having multiple stings makes it even worse. Those stings hurt for days after.


Rub the cut side of a piece of onion on a wasp or bee sting. Swelling will go down almost immediately and the pain will be gone within 15 minutes. I got stung four or five times on a camping trip as a kid after blundering into a nest. one of my friends dad found a wild onion, cut the root end off and had me rub it on the stings, works very well.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

mitch65 said:


> Rub the cut side of a piece of onion on a wasp or bee sting. Swelling will go down almost immediately and the pain will be gone within 15 minutes. I got stung four or five times on a camping trip as a kid after blundering into a nest. one of my friends dad found a wild onion, cut the root end off and had me rub it on the stings, works very well.


Toothpaste with baking soda in it is great for bee stings.

Sent from the unmarked van outside HackWork's house.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wasps


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rats!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Bee smart...



Sweet !


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Sweet !


Could be, very sweet!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wasps


Check out that #6 Stranded THHN GEC... wrong in so many ways... check out the locknut sitting on the connector ! WTF !

There can be no doubt as to how the wasps were entering the NEMA3R box.


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wasps


Don't remind me, last time I did a job it was in the stage and I was already in the air all I had was petroleum lube, killed em all. Never again If I see a nest I'll come back when that **** is gone.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

scotch said:


> you guys are so lucky...we don't get krispy fried critters in our panels in canada !can you order fries with it ?


You can order fries with anything but onion rings go so much better with game.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Krolman said:


> Don't remind me, last time I did a job it was in the stage and I was already in the air all I had was petroleum lube, killed em all. Never again If I see a nest I'll come back when that **** is gone.


I enjoy some wasp spray combat, it keeps the eye sharp!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


He roo'd the day, no doubt.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> He roo'd the day, no doubt.


At least he keep the body work to a minimum!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bit off more than he could handle


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ants or roaches???


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This one I think I'd take home as a pet:


----------



## AlmostPro (May 29, 2017)

some of these make me cringe just thinking of opening up a box with something like a snake in there. One of the last things I would want!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AlmostPro said:


> some of these make me cringe just thinking of opening up a box with something like a snake in there. One of the last things I would want!


Snakes don't get me anywhere near as much as 1000 baby cockroaches or nasty spiders. 

I'll get undressed outside when I've been in a job with roaches.


----------



## AlmostPro (May 29, 2017)

Moral of the story is to just go in and spray the crap outta that place then go in!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AlmostPro said:


> Moral of the story is to just go in and spray the crap outta that place then go in!


That may work for some things but roaches aren't one of them. 

They love to get inside relays, contactors, and any type of heating element or device. There are so many at times they look like pepper granules.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Another one I'd be nice too


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

What stings more the mud wasps or the electrical work?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Snakes don't get me anywhere near as much as 1000 baby cockroaches or nasty spiders.
> 
> I'll get undressed outside when I've been in a job with roaches.


I don't think anything grosses me out more than roaches. Scrubbing bubbles foam toilet cleaner works surprisingly well on them. Makes me wonder what's in the stuff...

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

TGGT said:


> I don't think anything grosses me out more than roaches. Scrubbing bubbles foam toilet cleaner works surprisingly well on them. Makes me wonder what's in the stuff...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


It destroys their lungs.

It's the surfactant.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I don't think anything grosses me out more than roaches. Scrubbing bubbles foam toilet cleaner works surprisingly well on them. Makes me wonder what's in the stuff...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


Hydrochloric acid!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A few ants


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Termites


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wasps anyone?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know which is worse, opening a fuseable disconnect and finding a massive bees nest or opening an electrical cabinet and having a live wire fall towards you.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The family's all here.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NC Plc said:


> I don't know which is worse, opening a fuseable disconnect and finding a massive bees nest or opening an electrical cabinet and having a live wire fall towards you.


Had a relatively new kid with me on the roof of a perfume packing plant. 

Opened a control panel on the side of a 480v unit and he punched at a wasps nest dangling on the connection buss. 

He learned to keep his hands to himself that day.

Burned his knuckle on the 1/4" stud on top of the block.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't see this everyday:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't see this everyday:


Ouch, pretty much blew its leg off.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't see this everyday:


Yes indeed.....most of the insulators I see these days are the clamp-top kind.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


oh hell no!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

M.A.R said:


> oh hell no!!!


Exactly! 

Even if they aren't poison they all can bite!


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Even if they aren't poison they all can bite!


That's what loppers are for.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> That's what loppers are for.


Better be quick with those loppers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

We have a dangerous trade !!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> We have a dangerous trade !!!


Very much so.

Roaches in equipment bug me more than any other creatures.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wanna open this meter pan?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


But at least he was playing it safe using an insulated screwdriver

Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cmdr_suds said:


> But at least he was playing it safe using an insulated screwdriver
> 
> Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


But the added protection still didn't seem to help!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


UMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
Big girl UMMMMMMMM


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> Big girl UMMMMMMMM


Yeah man, that could lay a hurting on you.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have been bitten twice this year by black widows . They make you real sick . I have taken a beating from those little suckers .


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

catsparky1 said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> Big girl UMMMMMMMM


This black widow was inches away from the crawl space opening. Was quickly dealt with. I'm fortunate I haven't been bit yet. How did you know it was a widow and did you feel the actual bite when it happened? 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> I have been bitten twice this year by black widows . They make you real sick . I have taken a beating from those little suckers .


I have been bit twice and the second time it really swelled up and was sore.

The doc said you can build an allergy from a second bite.

I hope not.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That pvc to Smurf transfer is more of a concern to me then that snake. How are you going to pull wire through that lower run? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> That pvc to Smurf transfer is more of a concern to me then that snake. How are you going to pull wire through that lower run?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What are you a pvc purist and take a racist stance against the poisonous snake....geez.

But yeah this pic really is a two-fer!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

O'possum?


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

zac said:


> This black widow was inches away from the crawl space opening. Was quickly dealt with. I'm fortunate I haven't been bit yet. How did you know it was a widow and did you feel the actual bite when it happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one this year crawled into my bed with me for some hot fun . I woke up when it bit me on my side . saw it killed it but to late . 

Second bite I was removing booths from a chicken shack and when I picked up the booth the big girl dropped down my sleeve and bit me on my big floppy man t!t . Felt the bite pulled up my shirt and there she be . About 10 people saw that . GC looks at me and says lets go to the hospital . I said NO I will keep on working . Dude tells me I am fricking nuts . One of my guys told GC now you why we think he is crazy .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> The first one this year crawled into my bed with me for some hot fun . I woke up when it bit me on my side . saw it killed it but to late .
> 
> Second bite I was removing booths from a chicken shack and when I picked up the booth the big girl dropped down my sleeve and bit me on my big floppy man t!t . Felt the bite pulled up my shirt and there she be . About 10 people saw that . GC looks at me and says lets go to the hospital . I said NO I will keep on working . Dude tells me I am fricking nuts . One of my guys told GC now you why we think he is crazy .


You can build a tolerance or an intolerance.

Roll of the dice which way it goes.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You can build a tolerance or an intolerance.
> 
> Roll of the dice which way it goes.


I live in the CA desert and at any time 24/7/365 one will be 6 feet from you . I have been bit so many times I just do not care anymore . Now snakes I hate snakes . I wont kill snakes unless I have to because the eat mice and rats . I don't kill spiders because they also eat things I don't like YO .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> I live in the CA desert and at any time 24/7/365 one will be 6 feet from you . I have been bit so many times I just do not care anymore . Now snakes I hate snakes . I wont kill snakes unless I have to because the eat mice and rats . I don't kill spiders because they also eat things I don't like YO .


I live on the water and water moccasins are all over here along with many other snakes but I only kill them.

Spiders are all over around here as well but I only kill the poison ones that come inside.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Any ideas?


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Any ideas?


Mercury arc rectifier unit....for old wireless transmission system ?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Any ideas?


Some case it used on DC motor useage that I do know and one place I did see it before many years ago was for industrail useage on larger DC motor and ya it is noisy as heck.,,


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

frenchelectrican said:


> Some case it used on DC motor useage that I do know and one place I did see it before many years ago was for industrail useage on larger DC motor and ya it is noisy as heck.,,


Yes....you triggered my memories....we had some Ward-Leonard DC motor systems from the 50's where I was in Scotland that had similar looking cabinets with the mercury arc rectifiers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Of special interest of those working the storm damage in Texas (floating fire ant colonies)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## GeneC (Aug 28, 2017)

This is a topic that is a major concern for me, As most of the work I do is outside panels, in ground junction boxes and everything else. I have had squirrels in poles, wasps nests in parking lot lights and panels, Mud dobbers fouling equipment as well as snakes getting blown up and shorting out transformers. The worst is spiders Brown recluse and black widows. I have been stung many time unknowingly of a nest, bitten by an angry squirrel. I take all the necessary precautions when opening any piece of equipment. Bring an arsenal of killer spray and a big hammer on any job. That freeze spay mentioned works great and if you get a stray get it mid air and it's like shooting a plane down. Where I am I will not enter a crawl space unless it is critter free, You never know. Be careful out there


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

GeneC said:


> This is a topic that is a major concern for me, As most of the work I do is outside panels, in ground junction boxes and everything else. I have had squirrels in poles, wasps nests in parking lot lights and panels, Mud dobbers fouling equipment as well as snakes getting blown up and shorting out transformers. The worst is spiders Brown recluse and black widows. I have been stung many time unknowingly of a nest, bitten by an angry squirrel. I take all the necessary precautions when opening any piece of equipment. Bring an arsenal of killer spray and a big hammer on any job. That freeze spay mentioned works great and if you get a stray get it mid air and it's like shooting a plane down. Where I am I will not enter a crawl space unless it is critter free, You never know. Be careful out there


Spiders, snakes and flying stringers are also a huge problem all around my area.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Spiders, snakes and flying stringers are also a huge problem all around my area.


Used to carry a 10LB CO2 extinguisher ...multipurpose uses....that -60f cloud took care of everything ....especially at microwave/cellular mountain sites where the horse flies would descend in clouds for "fresh meat " !


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

scotch said:


> Used to carry a 10LB CO2 extinguisher ...multipurpose uses....that -60f cloud took care of everything ....especially at microwave/cellular mountain sites where the horse flies would descend in clouds for "fresh meat " !


Hadn't thought of using CO2 for flies, expensive but I like it.


On the opposite end of the spectrum I have waved a turbo torch in the air for them more than once.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## GeneC (Aug 28, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Love the pics, wish I took some of my own, always under pressure to fix and forget to get pic. Had getcos before but never a rat gives me a good idea for my shop. Right now its fire ants. Had a so called helper with me today and told him watch out for the mound. Well the rest is history. Had to bring back to shop to shower. Stepped right on top. LMAO the whole time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

GeneC said:


> Love the pics, wish I took some of my own, always under pressure to fix and forget to get pic. Had getcos before but never a rat gives me a good idea for my shop. Right now its fire ants. Had a so called helper with me today and told him watch out for the mound. Well the rest is history. Had to bring back to shop to shower. Stepped right on top. LMAO the whole time.


Did you tell him what happens if they run up your pants leg?


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

scotch said:


> Mercury arc rectifier unit....for old wireless transmission system ?


yeap! that's what it look likes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Any ideas?


Oh that would be the Flux Capacitor off Docs Browns Delorean


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Clearly suicide:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Tried to steal some copper?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Tried to steal some copper?


I guess they learned a lesson on value by the pound!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What's the story of this picture?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> What's the story of this picture?


Another thief!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wanna change out that ballast?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate yellow jackets:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Just proves how important it is to close all openings.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Just proves how important it is to close all openings.


Damn straight!


I opened a panel in an MRI control room and had a field mouse run out of the room and create havoc, I can only imagine the havoc if a snake shot out of one....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Another thief!


don't ya mean "another dead thief".:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

circuitman1 said:


> don't ya mean "another dead thief".:blink::blink::blink:


Well, that is the best kind!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

That's the perfect tool for scaring away the safety guys


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

circuitman1 said:


>


Some crawlspaces are just tons-o-fun!


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


For snaking wires, obviously....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## ctoose (Jan 29, 2012)

extra dead "bite" lock


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------

